# ATI Radeon 3000 vs Radeon HD 4250



## Mishkin

Hi, I'm looking for information regarding the ATI Radeon 3000 integrated graphics common to 760G mobos.  Here is an example:

ASUS M4A78LT-M AM3 AMD 760G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131672

I'm having a tough time finding info about that specific IGP, as it seems to be fairly low-key (unlike say the 4250 or 4290) and searches tend to target the "ati radeon 3000 series" as a whole, which does me no good.

I assume the 3000 has zero problems with any kind of regular HD content such as movies and blu-ray, but specifics (namely features rather than raw performance) would be nice to know.  How does it differ from the 4250, what features does it lack?  Stuff like that.  If anyone knows of a site with a review or any other good information on it, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## FuryRosewood

it appears the performance is a bit higher on the 4250 as expected, and the 4250 allows for extra memory to be allocated via the system memory


----------

